# What Are The Best Coated Strings?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Which ones do you prefer?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have elixirs nano web on my tak but they feel weird


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been using Elixir Nanos on my acoustic dreds for about 5 years. The HD28V gets 80/20s and all the others get Ph Br. I use Elixirs because I like the sound and they have less string sqeak. I used uncoated Martin MSP 4200s before and I'd be buying 20 sets of those at a time. So I have compared Martin and Elixir quite a bit and I still have about 5 sets of Martins layin around. Got some DR Dragon Skins Ph Br last week to try on my resonator; they are round core. If I like the DRs I might try a set on one of my Martin guitars. The longevity of the Elixir strings is nice but I use them beause I like the sound and they have less sqeak.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This won't be a popular choice, but I like the original Elixir Polywebs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Until recently I've not liked coated strings, but in the last year or so I've been using D'Addario XT on a couple of guitars. They feel and sound as close as possible to the tried and true EJ16's that I've used for years. They stood up to the summer's humidity without falling apart. Fewer string squeaks when recording, too.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Do NOT like coated strings. They feel dirty And sound deadish. They fail to ground at times. And just don’t have a ”zingl when new.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Whichever ones feel the least stiff and shitty.
So none of them lol.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I use Elixir Nanowebs. Silky feel, and tone lasts several months.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Elixir nanoweb are great, but the polyweb not so good as they deliver a muffled sound.
I did not like the D'Addario EXP that much for the same reason compared to the EJ type.
I like the DR Dragon Skin though they feel sticky.
Taylor would prefer the Elixir nano since they last longer making their guitars sound great in store for a long time before loosing tone.

Late Add on : I always forget to mention the Martin Monel Retro, but the more I play them, the more I like them.

Very very late add on :
I got a Collings OM1 in May and just put Elixir nano on it : delightful !


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've used Elixirs on my Martins in years past but got away from them as I don't really like coated strings. So for the past several years its been EJ17 on my D-28 and D-18. Occasionally I like the Monels on my D-18 which sound pretty sweet and last about as long as coated strings.
A couple weeks ago I decided to try another coated string. The D'addario XS. I put them on my D-18. They actually aren't that bad. When I first put them on I didn't really care for them. But then I usually need a couple hours break in time or any string. Usually the day after I put them on I can tell whether I like a string. With the XS strings it took a few days but I was still sure that I'd have them off within a week. Its 2 weeks later and I actually like them. I'm gonna see how long I get out of them. I'll likely end up going back to the EJ17 as I don't really like them enough to keep using them. But I'm surprised I like them enough to leave them on.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m finding the dragon skins to be a bit noisy and they sure do not want to bend for a set of 11s.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried DRs for a bit, mostly because I dug the crazy colours.

I still have a bunch, but really I only use them to do basic set ups and take a few cool pictures.

When I want the guitar to sound its best, it's always uncoated strings. A basic set of Ernie Ball Slinkies always sounds better than a coated string to me.

They may not last quite as long, but they sound much better right out of the gate.


----------



## mathil8 (Oct 6, 2018)

Another vote for Elixir nanowebs. Been using the mediums for years and years.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

FWIW, I also like the D’addario XT’s, especially the light-top/medium bottoms on my CJ35. I would agree that they are not quite as bright as good non-coated strings, but from my experience they do maintain that ‘almost zingy’ tone for a long time. The wound strings also hold their ringiness for a good long while before graduating to the ‘thud-y’ stage. 
Finally the XT’s don’t feel cruddy, IMO. 
My 2 cents only….


----------



## butterscotchmusic (11 mo ago)

I would have to vote for the D'addario XTs these days. I was always a Nanoweb user but not anymore. D'addario for the win all the way up the line.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've tried Elixers and some others. For the added cost I'd just rather change strings more often.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Elixir Nanowebs are my favorite coated string. I started using them with my first Taylor 15 years ago. I prefer John Pease uncoated strings but the longevity of the Elixirs are nice. 

Regardless of the strings you use, play with clean hands and wipe down the strings when done playing. That will help with longevity.


----------



## ronh (11 mo ago)

I was a nanoweb user, but tried the non-coated Santa Cruz parabolics, and I must say they are my fav. Not cheap but they last and make my Boucher sing!!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Elixir nano's here too for most of my acoustics. In most cases I use 80/20's as they are a bit brighter and work better for me with some hearing loss. If a guitar is bright (by nature) then I might use Ph Br. As mentioned above, I really dislike the polywebs. They're probably partly responsible for giving coated strings a bad rep.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Elixr Nanos for everyday use at home.
Also for gigging because the electronics have a greater impact on final tone than string brand.
I used to use the Polys but they get hairy/fuzzy after a while.
I don't know that it changes the sound or not but I don't like the look of the fuzziness.

EB Aluminium Bronze for recording. 
They are not coated but they sound very crisp.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

XT's.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

D'Addario XS are the new standard in my opinion. No more Elixirs for me.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

I have SC Parabolic medium tensions on 3 guitars. I believe the wrap wire is coated before it is applied to the core, so they don't feel like coated strings. But they sound great to my ears, and boy do they last! I've had these strings on two guitars for about 5 months. One of these I play almost every day for 1-2 hours. The strings sound as fresh as the day I put them on.


----------



## DavidChandross (10 mo ago)

Elixir Nanos


----------



## delveskevin (7 mo ago)

Switched all mine from Elixir Nanos to Martin Lifespan 2.0 Phosphor Bronze


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Taylor guitars are shipped with Elexir strings. They said they are the best to stay like new when we bought their guitars


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

D'Addario XT for me. I'm not really a convert to coated strings but I think these are great. Can't stand Elixir strings. Too slippery. Weirdly, they have the effect of making my fingertips feel numb.


----------

